# Teens Supporting your own horse.



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey I know where your coming from. Im the same way. Well It would all depend where you board your horse and if you have full or self care. And it also depends on where you live in the country.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Im a teen (now 20 so i guess not) who supports my horse. I moved out when I was 16 and he came with me. It sucks. I love him to death and wouldnt trade him for the world but its not easy at all. I currently have $23 in my banking account and have been living off of noodles and hard boiled eggs because of my horsey bills. Obviously it is a lot easier if you are not paying for rent, insurance, too but its still hard work. I would recommend you really think about it. Are you planning on going to college or moving out any time soon? Will you be able to afford emergancy vet bills and showing on top of general care? What if you lose your job or can't work for some reason?


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Are you planning on going to college or moving out any time soon? Will you be able to afford emergancy vet bills and showing on top of general care? What if you lose your job or can't work for some reason?


College-Yes, then I would either lease him out or sell.
Emergency vet bills- Now that's one that my parent's may help with.
Showing- Only if I have the spare cash around, not a top priority.
Lose Job- Lease or sell.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

If you can keep the horse barefoot, that will save some on the farrier side of things. We pay $50 for a trim on our horse. The vaccination farm-call for her with a "well-horsey" check was $133. She will be having another visit for a float tomorrow - was quoted right around $100 for that as well. Worming will depend on the schedule you choose/the barn requires - and may or may not be part of the board.
Then there is the matter of tack......
We have been fortunate so far and have not faced an emergency, but it is wise to be tucking some $$$ away for the rainy day fund in case something does come up that requires an unexpected vet/farrier visit.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I bought my horse as a teen. I was working at Jamesway (kind of like a walmart type store). I made around $75-$100 per week depending on my hours. I think it was like 3 days a week from 6-10 and then one weekend day that was 6-8 hours. I bought my horse for $500 and then paid his board/feed. I couldnt afford to keep him at a "real" boarding facility but I found a place to pasture board for $115 per month and then I had to feed everyday. so my entire $400ish dollars that I earned as a high school student were pretty much going to the horse. I'd have about $50-$100 to play with each month. I had a rough time keeping shoes on him and had to save for yearly shots. Emergency bills my parents had to cover...


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

themacpack said:


> Then there is the matter of tack......


I already have tack....hehe. Saddle,bridle,pads,boots. Bought for horse I leased 

ETA: Would buying a horse under $1,000 and do some of my owne training save me money? Or would it benefit me more to spend a little more on the actual buying part of the horse to get a more trained one? I like the idea of buying the cheaper horse, because then you have money to use to use for the training aspect.

I've been looking on horsetopia.com and there are some nice deals.....


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

Here two that I like:
Quarter Horse For Sale, Kentucky, Taylorsville Gorgeous! Could turn her into a nice show horse.
Quarter Horse For Sale, Indiana, Nashville Not a top choice, but could turn into something.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Seeing the area you are looking in - have you seen the posts from tinaray? She is in the KY/OH area and is desperate to sell her little mare.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/horses-sale/need-sell-my-filly-asap-due-33661/


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I can't see the scar on the first one but I like her best. She looks nice and has good bloodlines.


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes I did. Cute little mare but I'm looking at 3 years being my youngest. Not yet ready to handle ones that young.


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I can't see the scar on the first one but I like her best. She looks nice and has good bloodlines.


Yea, me too. She would defiantly turn heads! Maybe a little bit downhill, but could just be the picture. Overall, I think she looks very nice. I'll keep that ad saved on my computer :wink:

Thank you everyone for your replies. This is quite the decision on my part. This is why I love the forums!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah i like the first one too


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

If anyone is bored and wants to help me look, here's what I'm looking for.

Breed: Quarter horse, Appendix QH, Paint/Pinto
Age: Between 3 & 6-7
Price: Max-$1,000
Color: Doesn't matter
Location: Indiana,KY, or Ohio
Discipline: Preferably western.
Temperament: 5 or less


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

western pleasure broke to show or ranch horse trained for trails and fun?


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> western pleasure broke to show or ranch horse trained for trails and fun?


I don't understand what your asking..??


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

Paint Gelding. Very Calm. MUST SELL! | Buy this Horse at Equine.com
^He looked cute, but he's 1,000 so he's at the top of your budget
AQHA Buckskin Mare, Attention 4-H | Buy this Horse at Equine.com
^She's kinda small but she looks really cute! How short would be your limit?
Horsefinders.com - Horse for Sale - Fiona
^She's cute, but has no good pictures and she's also small
Horsefinders.com - Horse for Sale - Diamond
^She is above your price range, but the owner seems to need to get sell her, so many you could get he to lower it?
Horsefinders.com - Horse for Sale - Leroy
^He seems ok, but he's not registered, idk how important that is for you
Horsefinders.com - Horse for Sale - Roxy's Painted Foxy
^She is also pretty small, but seems like a good deal
Horsefinders.com - Horse for Sale - Bvr Poco Smokin Dell - Aka
^I like him, especially for his price. 
Horsefinders.com - Horse for Sale - Red Man Flashie Star
^He's also a tad above your price, but it's flexible. 

I like to look for horses for sale, lol :] Good luck finding a horse! I like the first one you posted, she's very cute.


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

Oops, forgot height! 15.2h or taller. I have long legs


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

I just browsed through this article and it was a huge smack in the face: The Cost of Horse Ownership

$3,000 per year for board!!?? I know there is no way I can do that, unless I could get my parents to pay 1/2. Vet/Farrier, hopefully I could get away with barefoot, and do my own vaccines. This is really knocking my big idea down...


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I pay on average about $500 a month on my horse. Board, feed, hay, bedding, feet, and extra stuff. I pay all that myself, but I do have my parent's support if it came to an emergency vet bill. It's definitely possible but once school starts again i'm not going to have a life. I go out to the barn every day to do my horse's water, stall, and feed. AS well as work most days. So add homework to that and I don't know when I'll sleep. But it's worth it! So not including any vet bills that like, $6,000 a year. 

Wow. I wish I hadn't done that equation.
Ha ha.


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

Haha, yea. I guess when you do the math for a year, its quite intimidating. But I guess, month by month it isn't too crazy. I'm like in love already with that palomino mare I posted....But I probably can't get a horse till next summer when I can drive myself to a job :-|


----------



## Endless Journey Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

I had to ask all these questions too. I start leasing a horse next month and my parents can't afford to pay for anything. I got really really really lucky, the girl I'm leasing from is amazing and extremely understanding. She'll be paying for all the annual vet bills, and if emergency vet bills that I am not capable of paying for arise she said she would pay those too. I'll be paying $200 a month for board and since he goes barefoot I'll only be paying about $25 every 6-8 weeks to get his feet trimmed. Then i'll be paying around $120 a month for lessons. Part of my lease contract is that I have to be taking at least two lessons a month. Over all its not too bad though, the most I'll be spending unless I get some unseen vet bills then the most I'll be paying is $345 per month.. And my job pays between 500 and 600 dollars a month!


----------



## Endless Journey Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Don't go for the first horse you see, SHOP SHOP SHOP SHOP SHOP! You want to find a horse that is going to cost you the least amount possible. Look for one with GOOD feet, if you can find a horse that will go barefoot you'll save a ton of money. One with a good strong build who won't be prone to injury. One that is in good health, if you can keep it on an outdoor board that will also save you a large amount of money. I'd say keep saving your money and wait till you can get a sturdy good paying job and a license is extremely handy as well.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Man i know how you feel. I sooo desperately want a horse its driving me nuts! I owned a horse for about a year but had just started a new job and couldn't afford the boarding anymore so I had to give him away. 
Now I have a full time job with bonus's and raises, I have a place I can board for free, an instructor willing to help me train the horse but I'm still so intimidated about making an actual leap for purchasing.
I've been in the situation where I couldn't afford the horse and NO one would buy him. Thats scary. Just because you put him for sale, doesn't mean he will sell. I had to give away Samson after trying for 4 months to sell him. Its a LOT of stress but God do I miss having the companionship.

Right now I'm in the middle of figuring out what the heck I want to do first...get my own place, get a horse, get a new car..Lol I think I may just make a thread about it and see if I can't get some piece of mind.

Reading that others can do it helps a lot though. Man..if i got a horse my dad would be so upset..lol hes a bit stickler about saving my money for the future!


----------



## keepcalm (Aug 17, 2009)

hey

I know how you feel too - I had a horse when I was 13/14 and it drove my parents nuts doing all the transport and bills, so they gave her away (thanks, parents). I'm now 17 and there isn't much chance I could afford one now so I have had to find other ways to ride and take care of horses - I am a bit beyond school horses.

I live in Aus rather than the US, so I don't really know what it's like there, but here I have found that putting ads up as "horse wanted to exercise" works really well. I find you end up with a horse for 6 months bringing it back into work or educating it for the owner, who often has too many horses, not enough time, or doesnt feel confident training the horse. Help out with the feeding and rugging somedays and usually its a good mutually beneficial arrangement.

I know its not the same as owning a horse, I know that very well, but it's better than nothing and better than riding schools, and might get you by till you can afford to keep a horse. Just an idea.

As to the cost, you can calculate feed and board and tack etc easily, but you can never figure out how much you are going to need for vet bills, and you often need that money straight away, which can throw a spanner in the works with budgeting for a horse.

I still can't wait till I can afford one of my own though


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeh I know how you feel. I am 19 years old an have been living on my own for 2 years. I really really want a horse but I know I can't afford one. I am going to college on a student loan and I split my rent/food/gas bills with my boyfriend. He pays for our car thankfully. For me riding lessons are a necessity as well because I am fairly beginner. So if I were to get a horse I would have to take those into account too. Tomorrow I am looking at a horse for lease. I can have 2 days of riding/week for 100 dollars a month. That's super cheap where I am. The thing is my bf and I are tired of Renting and want to buy a house. So he really is against me riding/leasing/owning. Plus I have no idea how my time is going to work out with school an my job(I need to work about 4 days a week) and I'm really scared that if I take a lease I won't have the time or money. So yep. I know exactly what you're going through.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm 18 (almost 19) and I almost, practically, own my horse but not really.

The only way I'm currently able to support Lacey is that my BO/trainer (who I met working at a horse camp, you might want to look into horse camps in your area) is pretty much paying for most of the costs Lacey incurs. My trainer uses Lacey in a small number of lessons every once in a while and I keep Lacey in shape and train her. I also pay my trainer about $50 a month for hoof trims and such but that's really not bad. Lacey was actually free to begin with, she even came with all her gear and 7 tons of hay. She was only free because of how bad the economy is/was and because she needed an experienced rider even though she's older.

My suggestion is that you save up more than enough money to support a horse for a year (so maybe $2,000 to $4,000) plus another $1,000 for the price of the horse and then get your horse. That way you can earn money on top of the money you already have stashed away but you're all set in the eventuality that you lose your job or you have an emergency vet bill or something. I know it seems like a lot of money but it'll also help you see actually how much a horse will cost you. I totally wish I had done that before I agreed to take Lacey!


----------



## andysgagirl (Aug 6, 2009)

I am 18 and out of school but brought my baby a few months before graduation. I absolutely love owning my own horse but it is very very expensive and alot of responsibilty. I am lucky now I just moved with my parents to a house where we can keep our horses in a 5/6 acre pasture but I was boarding him before. I brought him for $1000, paid $450 right after to get his shots and teeth floated, $25 every 5 weeks (he is barefoot), $100 board a month (but I had to go out every morning and night before school and after work to muck and feed), $10 for a 50lb bag of feed (which is very cheap!), $7 per bale of hay, then you add in the cost of tack (I already had tack too- and guess what! it didnt fit him so I had to pay $600 for a saddle that did), grooming supplies (i spend $75 on a gallon of flyspray), if you have to buy barn supplies (buckets, etc), and the list goes on and on!

I am fortunate that my parents would help me if an emergency happened that I could not afford. And if I ever couldn't support him they would keep him as their own with their two horses, but honestly I would starve myself before Andy (or any of my other 7 pets) went without lol.

I work full time making $8.50 (about $600 every two weeks) and I can barely afford him. And you can defiantly forget about fitting in with your friends at school (having new clothes, getting expensive highlights for your hair, cell phones, things for you car, etc). And like I am sure everyone realizes - it is ALOT of responsibilty and work. Sometimes I wish I could just come home after a hard day of work and go to bed - but I can't because I am 100% responsible for my boy and I have to take care of him to my best ability.

And it would not be easy to just sell your horse if you got into a sticky situation, think of how attached you would be!

I am not trying to discourage you but maybe you should wait until you have a solid job that you can depend on a monthly income.

And sorry this was so long


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

rodeogirl309 said:


> Here two that I like:
> Quarter Horse For Sale, Kentucky, Taylorsville Gorgeous! Could turn her into a nice show horse.


Not sure if anyone has spoken up about this mare, but I would give her a HUGE pass. Those front legs scare me. She seems to have a long toe that compounds the legs, but they're still very incorrect. Very back at the knee paired with strange pasterns and a long toe. Over at the knee I can deal with no problem, it is considered a desirable trait by jumpers, but I do steer clear of horses back at the knee. 
Sorry 

PS - I bought my first horse on my own when I was 19. I remember having almost panic attacks every now and again because I was worried I had gotten in over my head. But, each paycheque I put a little money aside (on top of the "emergency" fund I had already started) and felt better about the whole thing.
If you can do it and want to do it, great. I would really sit down and think, though, because it is a HUGE financial expense. My horse, Denny, has cost me about $9,000 in the past 10 months I've owned him. He hurt himself badly and that was $1000 in vet bills alone. Add on farrier costs, board, treats, tack (I'm a tackaholic), feed, dewormer, supplements, etc etc etc and it gets to be very intimidating some days.
What about leasing?


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm not getting one. We can just drop/delete this topic.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

rodeogirl309 said:


> I'm not getting one. We can just drop/delete this topic.


I'm sorry. Keep your chin up though. You'll get one some day.


----------



## TBrider (Aug 6, 2012)

123456


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Let me just say you have to work. Hard. I gets easier once you get stable a get some stuff saved but at the beginning you aren't getting anywhere fast...Patience and dedication...It's not something you can do half-heartedly.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I have to pay for my filly.. And I find Ive already spent pay checks that I have not gotten yet:/ Save some money.. Some day it WILL happen if you try with everything you have got!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

rodeogirl309 said:


> Haha, yea. I guess when you do the math for a year, its quite intimidating. But I guess, month by month it isn't too crazy. I'm like in love already with that palomino mare I posted....But I probably can't get a horse till next summer when I can drive myself to a job :-|


 
And that's the problem with owning a horse when you're that young and the one who is responsible for paying for it. You spend all your time going to school and going to work that you have very little time for the horse. 

I dont think a teen owning a horse is a terrible idea, but I also don't think its a good idea either. If you have means to do it, I see no problem with it. But for those who's budget is very tight it can cause more problems then its worth.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd be pretty cautious. 

I'm 22 now and I support my own horse, although in an emergency I know my dad would always help out. 

Its a tough thing, its all very well saying you only need a certain amount for board, but there are so many other costs. Like about a month ago I went out to see Rosie and she had a big chest cut. It was a Saturday night so I had to get the vet out which is never cheap, then she needed to be confined so she needed more food. I'd have to go out twice as much, which means more petrol. All in all it cost me hundreds, and it wasn't all on just the vet, but all the incidental costs. 

And thats what I think you find with horses. You convince yourself it will only cost a certain amount, but then you need to farrier, and the dentist, the saddle fitter, then all the extra costs and time getting you there and back, and that is if it all works out, if the boarding place is okay if there aren't problems. There are also many potential problems with working for board, by all means do it but make sure you can still cover the full cost if it doesn't work out. 

Then if you lose your job you say you could lease or sell. But its not that easy. It can takes months to sell a horse, it can even take months to give it away for free, and meanwhile you have to keep paying. 

So I'm not saying don't get one, I'm just saying be realistic and cautious. Try and have an emergency fund that can cover all your horse board/feed/vet/transport costs for three months or so, just in case. Even if it takes longer to save the money, be patient, good decisions now can save you from a horrible time later on.


----------



## JaneyWaney9 (Jun 7, 2010)

As they say, buying the horse is the cheap part. 
What you could look into is some kind of adoption, especially with OTTB. I've noticed that some really nice, young horses are sold for under $800 on certain adoption sites, like New Vocations
I wouldn't recommend this if you have little experience, but you sound like you know what you're doing!

I'm 16, and I have two horses. One is a AQHA gelding I got when I was 12, and the other is a yearling filly I was given this spring, for free. I pay board, which ends up $450 a month for both of them. 
I'm in between jobs, but I've been able to work for the BO and get some board payed off. 

Basically, just keep your eyes peeled! Sometimes it doesn't end up any way you'd expect with horses, but it doesn't mean it can't be great!


----------



## ChrisDCervantes (Aug 20, 2012)

I have to applaude you for being a determined girl. I myself when I was in school ventured out and got a horse. However without telling anyone other than my grandfather for over a year. However I was working, board was extremley cheap, it included shoes and I took a BIG chance on having an emergency. Thankfully it never did but I could have had something happen and would of had to figure something out.
It sounds like you live somewhere that compared to Los Angeles owning a horse is much more attainable. Before purchasing the horse I would really make sure you have a steady income that you can depend on. That you know you can work with every month. You said your taking your parents car-for free? So that insurance bill though who is flipping it? If you are and you still have a decent amount left over per month great. If you can work off your board, and still work enough to actually have money left as well than I would say go for it. If you can work off your board, and maybe even after about a year do like a half lease. If you find out you don't really have enough time between working to cover the horse and school do a half lease and make a little money as well. Than by the time your off to college I would sell him and have some money too.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I do! It's a lot of work. But I keep him at home. I let my hay farmers daughter ride my horse sometimes and I get a great discount on hay.I work at an Arabian barn and make about $200 a month. Then I babysit a little too.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

I have two horses of my own, one is at a boarding stable and the other being a yearling is at a friends property, i'm going into grade 12, so i dont need to worry to long about having only a part time job  
It's ALOT of work and you would need something stable, but its so worth it in the end, as long as you are dedicated and have a for sure way of transport, it also helps when you have people to car pool with !


----------



## AlaskaCG (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm barely a 'teen' here but have to support 80% of my next horses bills,tack,final cost,trailer,Ect.I can't work where I live,and don't even ride here cause I'm on a huge waiting list but I have like 3k in my saving accounts.It all depends on if you can pull it off,I won't be able to work but My lost horse put us in a hard place cause she was in a different country and we weren't warned about her health and training issues.I'd look into a cheap lease for a horse before you really buy one.Talk to You'r parents too,see what they have to say:] I'd have back up plans,and just work on saving up enough money o buy the horse,and everything it needs.I sound like a mom don't I?! oh well.Talk about,I ask my old trainers on FAcebook really.Hope I helped!Good luck.

-AlaskaCG


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I pay 100% for my two horses. Feed, vet bills... don't pay a farrier because I learned to trim reasonably well myself and neither have any serious hoof issues to worry about. I don't pay board because I'm lucky enough to live on 10 acres.

I'll be 18 in 2 and a bit weeks, and have been paying for my own horses for some time now. I even include purchase price in that - my gelding I bought on a long term payment plan thanks to his wonderful previous owner (basically a lease-to-own!) and I did buy a filly a bit over a year ago who I recently gave to my mother to make room for my TB who was free. Tack I pay for, and I have two saddles, two bridles, and more bits than I know what to do with.

I am lucky that my gelding, though he isn't _cheap_, isn't ridiculously expensive to feed either. He costs anywhere from nothing (at present) to $50/week to feed, BULK hay included. In summer they go through a large round bale every two weeks between them and I pay for my share of that (mother has horses as well). He gets an incredible amount of feed when he's in work over summer. The filly I gave away cost next to nothing to feed because she would be fat on a sniff of grass.

My TB is looking set to be expensive. She's a wee bit underweight at the moment so I've upped her feed, and we're smack in the middle of the spring flush when EVERYONE'S horses are fat on grass. Easy keepers are much cheaper to keep, and horses with good feet will save you hundreds!

My gelding, I bought as a finished event horse. Training is not a cost I have to factor in with him. My filly, on the other hand, I will have to have professionally saddle broke, and I have a long road ahead of me to get her ready for that. She's so ear shy that getting a halter on her is tricky at times, and getting a bridle on all but impossible. She also sets back when tied, and rears, and can be difficult to lead - even pushy at times. I'm starting to wonder if it wouldn't be a better idea to have a professional work with her (anywhere from $300 PER WEEK upwards) for some of this groundwork stuff as well.


----------



## poney_jj (May 15, 2008)

There are more things than just horse related things to think about. Transportation. Having your vehicle break down can really set you back. You have to get it fixed or you can't go see the horse or go to work to pay for everything. Don't forget transportation for the horse. Finding rides for your horse can be difficult. Even if you find a cheap trailer you still have to find a vehicle to pull it. Maybe you could lease your horse out. That way he is yours but you have a little help.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Mudpie's basic care is over $8,000 a year. You need a steady income, not just money that you've saved up to start with. Sorry. :\ I'm lucky enough to have a wealthy stepfather who supports most of Mudpie's expenses right now. Any money I get goes directly to the "Mudpie fund," and there's no room for any special treats of my own. I'm a junior in high school; I've never been able to work before, due to the fact that I didn't have a social security number or birth certificate, but now that I've acquired a social security number, I'm looking into accepting a job at the barn I board at.

You may want to look into taking lessons once or twice a week, or leasing a horse. Ownership may be a bit out of reach right now.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

wouldn't recommend boarding, it would cost you a fortune. Here board fees include regular feed, water and salt, anything else is coming from your pocket. 
if you kept it at home then thats another ball game. 
Try leasing first if you can ( part lease ) 
paying $350.00 a month is alot of money for anyone young or old. plus you will have to pay gas, maybe insurance on your vehicle, oil changes ect.
you could probly by your own land for that much a month and own it in the end.
( meaning no offence to people who do board or have boarders.)
Just giving my thoughts.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

You realize this thread is from 2009 right?


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

jumanji321 said:


> You realize this thread is from 2009 right?


We do now! :lol: xD


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I pay for my horses as much as I can, but in an awkward situation where I have to work late I can ask my parents to pick up feed. The only thing they pay for is Dusty's training.

Thankfully both Playboy and Sassy get fat by freaking breathing, they require very little grain and only one feeding per day. Rosie is on full lease, so somebody else is taking care of her.

I have worked out an amazing bartering system with my ferrier: during the summer, I work at a water park. He trims my horses and gets tickets for him and his young son! during the winter, I work at a western wear store, so he gets free clothes/boots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, I am a young teen and I pay for 90% of my horsey stuff for my mare.
I am lucky that I have not had any emergency vet bills, but my that is one occasion where my parents have pledged to help me out! I do my own feet (but I have the farrier check them) and my pony lives at home. I probably spend a few hundred dollars on her a month, all earned by mowing lawns, cleaning pools and doing general housework jobs. I literally have no money for anything else, I cannot remember the last time I send over $2 on myself. Its okay tho, because my horse is worth it.


----------



## barrelraces (Mar 17, 2013)

You might want to look at DIY horse hooves. That will save you as good $100 each month. Also, maybe you could lease him/her while you're gone. Maybe you can work at a vet office, just doing paper work, and sweet talk the vet for a discount. That's what I did. Lol. You could hire some other younger girl to help you out sometimes, like to feed and stuff. If you hire a horse crazy one, you won't need to pay. Pm me for more ideas.  good luck!!


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

It worries me that if you lose your job you plan to sell or lease. Depending on the market it can take MONTHS to sell or find somebody to lease your horse. What do you plan on doing in the meantime? You need to find out what it is going to cost you to have this horse, down to the penny, then figure out what you make in a month, what else you have to pay for (gas, insurance etc), what you plan on putting aside for college, and do the math. If you are able to afford everything and have a bit of a buffer for emergencies then I would say you are ready. If you are going to be short or plan to skimp on important things to try and afford it then I would wait a bit and save a bit more money then come back and do the math again. 
I failed one of my courses in college because I didn't buy the recommended textbook because my horses needed its teeth floated that same week. Ended up costing me a lot to go back and redo that course so I could graduate...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Psst.....Zombie thread ;-)


----------



## KountryPrincess (Oct 23, 2012)

I am waay older than you (38), but I bought a horse when I was 16 and kept him until he died when I was 28. I had him through high school, college, many jobs and then my first "real" job as an RN. I had him through two long term boyfriends and a marriage. He and I went through a lot together. This is my long story, and also how I was able to keep him paying for most everything by myself.

I see other people have left ideas too on how to keep costs down. First of all, I learned to do his feet myself, and of course he went barefoot. He had great feet, but we still had to watch where we rode (I am primarily a trail rider), really rocky areas did not seem to hurt him but they tore his feet up. In high school, I simply worked part time and payed for his board. Easy enough. College, not so easy. I was unable to work when school was in session. I had a full load of classes, and the nursing program I was trying for was highly competitive. You basically had to have a 4.0 GPA to get in. I tried to work and commute and keep my grades up, could not do it, I could only work during the summers and that was not enough money for a horse. What to do....

I had a friend who had a horse too and was going away for college, while I lived with my parents and went to the local university. Her parents had her horse on their property and told her she could keep it, and they would pay for hay and everything, but there was no way they were going to take care of the horse while she was away. That is where me and my horse came in. I moved him over to her parent's place when I was 18. All through college, I fed and cared for her horse as well as my own. The best thing was that 9 months out of the year, not only did I not have to pay board, but her parents payed for all the hay for both our horses. When my friend was home for the summers and took care of our horses, I payed like $90 a month for feed and board. When the hay was getting low, or I needed a check for her horse's farrier or wormer or vet, I just left her dad a note, and he would leave me a check or call and order hay. During the summers my friend and I would go to the lumber yard and get shavings for the year in her dad's old truck. It was like we had our own little stable, and everyone was happy. I got to keep my horse, she got to keep hers, and her parents just wrote the checks, which they could more than afford to do. I seriously lucked out. My parents could not have afforded that and we did not live on acreage.

Things changed when I turned 21. I got married. The same summer, my friend decided to sell her mare to help finance vet school, and she moved to the UK. I left my parents and went to live in the city with my new husband, but I still had a year left of nursing school. Money was tight, I needed a solution. Through sheer kismet I guess, I saw an ad for local riding lessons near where we were living and called it. I did not know any horse people where we were living, and I needed connections. We were in a suburban area, but a few small spots of acreage remained, and there were a few horses here and there near where we had our apartment. I just told the woman I was new to the area and looking for a rough board situation for my horse. She said she did not know of any, but would call if she found one, I thought I would never hear from her again.

Two days later, she called me. She had gone to purchase a used saddle from an elderly man who had a two stall barn and small pasture empty that he was willing to rent out. I was back in business. He only charged me $45 a month rent, I bought everything and cared for my horse, soon to be two horses (I got another one to keep him company, she was free), twice daily. After struggling through that last year of school, I finally got my first real job, and felt like I was rolling in it. The first thing I did was buy a truck and trailer so we could go to trails as there were none close by, and we went everywhere I could think of, and had a blast. That lasted about 7 years total until we could afford our own place and I could finally bring, my boy home. 

The day we closed Escrow on the house, I had to have him put down from complications of Cushings syndrome (severe laminitis). I never did get to bring my boy home, after all those years. The old mare I had gotten to keep him company did come home with us. She lived to be 35.

The point of my long story is, you never know where life will take you and what oppurtunities will be afforded to you. Sometimes though, you may get into a serious vet bill bind, and if that is true, often mom and dad are the only way out. My horse needed major surgery when I was 19, and my parents put in $1200 to help, and the wonderful docs at UC Davis took pity on me, a poor college student, and kept costs to the bare minimum. I had to take out student loans to help pay for college, but because I chose a local University, they were not hard to pay back once I graduated, and I picked a field of work where the pay is good and the demand was high, I had my job offer before I even graduated.

It can be done. With some luck, love and help. You may have to lease your horse out for a while, I considered that because I did not know if I would get into a local nursing school or not, thank goodness I did and did not have to leave town. But I believe you can do it. Having a horse when you are young is a wonderful experience. I would have missed out on so many rides and so many friends, and so many moments, if I had not had him. Good luck....and when the going gets tough, just remember, it will pass, things will get better and work out somehow. Maybe not exactly as you had planned, but they will work out.


----------



## KountryPrincess (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow this is a seriously old thread. Oops. Oh well, maybe some teen wanting to buy a horse will find that inspiring.


----------

